# Mud for flat boxes



## HandyDrywall (Apr 17, 2011)

Greetings guys . How do you know the right consistency for mud in your flat boxes ? And how do you know if you put enough on ? Been hand taping for years . Just purchased my first pump and set of flat boxes . Looking to use them right away just curious so I didnt waste too much time and mud.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Try to find a happy medium.
Too thick and you'll kill yourself pushing.
Too runny and your mud will leak everywhere.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Like PT says....  

Every area seems to have different mud so hard to tell you how much water to add but trial and error will give you your answer. The runnier the smoother generally but not so runny that it is spilling out of the box and all over the floor and walls.

Just do it and you will get the hang of it after a few screw ups.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

HandyDrywall said:


> Greetings guys . How do you know the right consistency for mud in your flat boxes ? And how do you know if you put enough on ? Been hand taping for years . Just purchased my first pump and set of flat boxes . Looking to use them right away just curious so I didnt waste too much time and mud.


16 oz of water per 5 gallon bucket on block coat. 
I pour that mix into an empty..Then remix. 
This evens out the heavy at the bottom ,,and thin at the top.
Then I mix another [or however much I need] 
When the pump is about to start sucking air ..
pour the next mix on top ... The pump stays in the same bucket all day. I've tried the sprinkle of water on top of the mix so the sides of the bucket stay clean to the bottom ,,but then the pump has to removed for remixing...I'd rather just keep adding mud to the pump bucket. Handy ....I use Black top a/p...and...USG advance formula..


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Try to find a happy medium.
> Too thick and you'll kill yourself pushing.
> Too runny and your mud will leak everywhere.
> 
> How to run a flat box. 10" Columbia. - YouTube


PT that music in that video sounds like a legion of roman soldiers going to battle.:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

DLSdrywall said:


> PT that music in that video sounds like a legion of roman soldiers going to battle.:yes:


Hells ya! Haha!
I think I had just finished watching 300 when I was editing that video :blink: Haha!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Mudshark said:


> Like PT says....


Hey!! :sneaky2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

If you're a hand finisher, I'd think you'd want your box mud the same consistency as your skim mud. Thin enough to spread without making a mess, but thick enough to give a little body. 

That being said, every mud spins different right? I've had some stuff that seemed thick as the ****ens in the bucket and then schlopped everywhere when I put it on the hawk:furious:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> If you're a hand finisher, I'd think you'd want your box mud the same consistency as your skim mud. Thin enough to spread without making a mess, but thick enough to give a little body.


Yeah - thats good advice Slim


----------

